# private driver cairo



## northafrica1 (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know the average day rate for a private driver with car in Cairo? I have been quoted EGP/LE 325 and EGP/LE 450 which seems high. 

Does anyone have a firm they can recommend/

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

450le is actually about right for a rented car with AC, and driver for 8 hours, from one of the main companies. You can try, First Car Rental, Smart Car ect...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I booked a private car for a full day through a friend and paid 500le. This was for an airport pickup and 12 hours so the rates you've been quoted seem pretty good to me.


----------

